
An ancient Greek algorithm could reveal all-new prime numbers - laktak
http://www.sciencealert.com/an-ancient-greek-algorithm-could-be-the-key-to-finding-new-prime-numbers
======
bbctol
Decidedly clickbaity title: this guy's new implementation of the algorithm for
computation is the story, while the algorithm itself is as non-revolutionary
as you could get.

~~~
kafkaesq
Yeah -- it definitely misses the point. It's not as if mathematicians have
been desperately "mining" prime numbers, like bitcoin. They've able to
generate as many as they need for quite some time now.

